# Cat litter........



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey.

I know there's some cat lovers here.  I'm curious as to what kind of cat litter you typically use in your home.  I used TidyCat for a hundred years.  Bleh.

I got turned onto Feline Pine a long time ago.  Now I use horse bedding.  Same thing, but cheaper.

If you have a cat, you owe it to yourselves to look into this.  They are wood pellets that work like a charm.  And they are healthier for both you and your pets, supposedly.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've switched to Arm & Hammer's Essentials. It's made from corn fibers, thus it's 100% biodegradable. When I got my rescue cats last year, for a while I used the same sort of pine pellets that the rescue people had been using, but it wasn't the clumping kind (or if it was, it did a really poor job of it).

I put the new stuff in one of the three litter boxes and both the cats started using that one and not the others, so I switched completely to the new stuff. It's been about a year now.

With all my previous cats, I used clay-type litter, but always had a problem with dust and my asthma (even with "dust-free" types).

Mike


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I used those crystals for years. Ugh. Overpriced and they did not last long. Not sure why I ever thought it was a good idea. Tried the pine stuff and my cat decided to crap in front of the litter box. Now I use some Arm and Hammer Double Duty. Works well and you can get a pretty big box for a decent deal at Wal-Mart.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Funny you should ask. We acquired a pregnant young cat someone dropped of here we think,knowing we have kids. Anyway I bought her Fresh Step....and I hate how much she tracks it all over the large bathroom her litter container is in. So.....I am wondering where you get horse bedding?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I use various brands of scoopable litter, but the way I got past all the tracking is by using a large plastic storage bin instead of a litter box. I had read about it online. I started out using the lid, too. You cut a square hole in one end of the lid for the cat to jump in and out through. Our cats adjusted to the bins very well and they were just as easy (or difficult) to scoop as regular litter boxes, but no tracking of litter. 

As our cats have gotten older I now just leave the lids off. Our boxes are down in our basement (door to basement stairs is always left open.) I rarely need to sweep up any litter off the floor as they just don't track it out like they used to. Thy other good thing is they don't stand inside the litter box and poop just outside of it anymore!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

We use the Tidy Cat Breeze system. Love it! The litter box has slots on the bottom and the urine goes through the clay pellets, that you replace once a month, down onto a tray with a pee pad on it. The pad gets changed about once a week. The poo you can then scoop and flush. I've seen reviews with multiple cat owners and most aren't as thrilled as we are.

Link, if anyone is interested: http://www.tidycats.com/products/breeze It is available on Amazon, but it is cheaper for us to get refills from the local pet store.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My kitty is picky, she didn't like the way the crystals felt on her paws so she stopped using the box.  I could tell she had discomfort and she couldn't dig like she wanted to.  We changed over to World's Best and it solved the problem.  They still track it on their feet and there is some dust that gets on the carpet outside the bathroom where the litter box is but it's better than a cat that likes my laundry basket instead!  Plus I love that it's made from corn and doesn't have the cancer causing chemicals I've read about litter having.  I would be tempted by Feline pine if she wasn't so stubborn.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We use Tidy Cat because Max is a picky little monster and won't use anything else. We've tried others, but after cleaning up so many _Nope_ puddles of urine and piles of poop, we cave in and give him what he'll use.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

kdawna said:


> Funny you should ask. We acquired a pregnant young cat someone dropped of here we think,knowing we have kids. Anyway I bought her Fresh Step....and I hate how much she tracks it all over the large bathroom her litter container is in. So.....I am wondering where you get horse bedding?


We get it at Tractor Supply. Thing is, you can get Feline Pine just about anywhere, I think. It's just not as economical. They will often times have money-back offers if you save your UPCs and receipts and mail them in to them. They will send you a check. 

That's what I did when I lived in Florida. Now that I'm in horse country, it's available as horse bedding. Same exact concept, but much cheaper. They are wood pellets that absorb liquid (and more importantly) ........... ODOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Naturally and less toxic to you, your family and your cats.

I have nothing to gain by posting this. I'm not a spokesperson or a money-grabber.

HERE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING!!!!! I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH! LISTEN TO ME FOR A SECOND:

IF you decide to switch over, the MOST IMPORTANT thing is to do it GRADUALLY if your kitty is used to some nasty stuff. Gradually add more and more of the wood stuff to whatever they are used to over time (each time you change it, say)
Let them mix it up as they are scratching around.

IF YOU DON'T DO THIS, YOU MAY HAVE A DISASTER...............

It tells you this on the bag of Feline Pine, but I had a friend in Florida that did not follow the directions and had to throw out a couch.

Need I say more

The only other thing I can think of is that you may need a different pooper scooper. You can accommodate, using your imagination. Feline Pine offers a scooper if you look it up. It has wider slots than your typical pooper scooper.

Thanks for the interest and please let me know your experiences. I believe most of you will be very pleased.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm...  I may be missing something, but out here "horse bedding" refers to cedar shavings (similar to what you give guinea pigs).  Have not seen pellets, but will check next time I'm at the big feed store.  We don't use horse bedding because our horses aren't in stalls- and they have straw in their overhang area.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> Hmmm... I may be missing something, but out here "horse bedding" refers to cedar shavings (similar to what you give guinea pigs). Have not seen pellets, but will check next time I'm at the big feed store. We don't use horse bedding because our horses aren't in stalls- and they have straw in their overhang area.


I know what you mean.

My boyfriend and I have read your thread and argued over it, lmao.

He says the pellets are used in the perimeters.. That shavings are still used.

As far as a cat crapper, there's no shavings involved. Strictly pellets.

That's me speaking.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I use Worlds Best Litter and I mix a little of the Natures Miracle litter in it. Both are corn based and the Natures Miracle has a pine scent added and a little of that goes a long way. I don't like overly scented stuff. Or I should say my cat doesn't.  

When I still had 2 cats I used both Worlds Best for my still living cat and Feline Pine for the other. My current cat though never liked Feline Pine so its gone now. He likes the feeling of sand rather than hard pellets. The Worlds Best is like smaller grains. And no dust and I don't worry about him grooming. 

There is some tracking, but its not too bad. I remember years ago when I tried all kinds of litter I used the crystal kind for a while. Ouch those things hurt when you step on them in the morning.  . I find the Worlds Best tracks much less than the feline pine. I kept finding the small pine shavings embedded in the sofa and bed and everything.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I probably would have tried the Nature's Miracle if it was out when we found World's Best, I might need to try the mix if it helps keep the litter smelling "fresher."  I use their other products and they work well.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I currently use Fresh Step for multi-cats.  The unscented kind.  IMHO the very best scoopable litter is Ever Clean.  But it's also pretty darn expensive.

As someone who's worked in rescue for many years and dealt with literally hundreds of cats, I echo the advice to attempt the change to "natural" litters very slowly.  And be aware that many cats will refuse to use them even when changed slowly.  IME it's an attempt-it-at-your-own risk thing.  For me and my cats . . . we'll stick to scoopable clay.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

We use Dr. Elsey's Ultra Precious Cat (Multi Cat formula) Scoopable litter (clay). It is unscented, it works very well, and the cats like it. We have it in the largest and deepest litter box we could find and scoop out the litter box every time the two cats are fed.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Annalog said:


> We use Dr. Elsey's Ultra Precious Cat (Multi Cat formula) Scoopable litter (clay). It is unscented, it works very well, and the cats like it. We have it in the largest and deepest litter box we could find and scoop out the litter box every time the two cats are fed.


I use it too. I've tried many different litters & like this one best. I've gone through several different scoops too & highly recommend the litter-lifter with the Precious Cat litter... makes the job so much easier!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I use the generic clumping litter from Petco.  No smell and very economical (when you recycle your container for more).  Several years ago, I tried Costco's brand but didn't like the smell.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I use Worlds Best Litter and I mix a little of the Natures Miracle litter in it. Both are corn based and the Natures Miracle has a pine scent added and a little of that goes a long way. I don't like overly scented stuff. Or I should say my cat doesn't.


I use World's Best also, and it's so much better than the old Tidy Cat clay-based that I used. Less smell, less mess. More money, yes, but it lasts longer too. It's flushable, but since I'm on a septic system, I don't. I like the idea of adding a bit of pine scent to help even more with the smell, thanks for that!

If you [anyone] can't find it at a store near you, try Amazon. I buy it from there now (used to be from a 'natural' pet store online), and buying from Wag.com is only $4.99 shipping -- even for 3 14lb. bags at a time! (I have many cats so I buy the multiple cat formula for several litter boxes.) And it comes within a couple of days most time; even though it's not Prime-eligible, they're an Amazon company and they ship fast. I get cat food from them, too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I use World's Best also, and it's so much better than the old Tidy Cat clay-based that I used. Less smell, less mess. More money, yes, but it lasts longer too. It's flushable, but since I'm on a septic system, I don't. I like the idea of adding a bit of pine scent to help even more with the smell, thanks for that!
> 
> If you [anyone] can't find it at a store near you, try Amazon. I buy it from there now (used to be from a 'natural' pet store online), and buying from Wag.com is only $4.99 shipping -- even for 3 14lb. bags at a time! (I have many cats so I buy the multiple cat formula for several litter boxes.) And it comes within a couple of days most time; even though it's not Prime-eligible, they're an Amazon company and they ship fast. I get cat food from them, too.


I usually schlepp home the 28 lbs bag from Petsmart, but one time they had it on prime on Amazon for the same price I paid at Petsmart. Unfortunately that hasn't come up again. Right now they have it on amazon through petco and 5.99 shipping. Still the cheapest of the options. I'd rather pay some shipping next time than having to lug that thing to the car and then up 2 stairs. That is what my UPS guy is for. 
I use the original kind, with the green color. 
It does last a long time. Just scoop out and add more litter. I read about adding some of the miracle corn litter in a amazon review. Its also natural but it has the pine scent. Natural scent. And it helps with the smells. 
But I never really have any issues with the smell with this litter. In the past when I used clay based litters it always smelled like wet old musty dirt in the house. Its so humid and hot here that it magnifies the smell of the clay. Didn't matter how often I scooped. Never have that issue with the Worlds Best.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was intrigued, so went and researched this World's Best litter.  Think I'll give it a try, especially since I got a rebate from their website good for a free bag!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> I use the generic clumping litter from Petco. No smell and very economical (when you recycle your container for more). Several years ago, I tried Costco's brand but didn't like the smell.


I wish you would research that a little.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My cat Samwise uses Cat's Pride.  If I use another litter he uses my bathroom sink.  He just got nutured so I do not want to upset him with change in his litterbox.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

We use scoopable Feline Fresh. It's the only natural litter we've found that actually clumps. Rather than artificially-flower scented clay powder in the air, we have a smell of pine. We recommend it to all the cat owners we know.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

CatherineM said:


> I wish you would research that a little.


Talk to me, Catherine!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Catherine, tell me about Petco litter.

I did go to Petco yesterday and bought a bag of the World's Best to try.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually recently bought some wood pellets (not sure of the brand),and you're right, worked like a charm.  But when I went back to the store to get some more of it, they didn't have it anymore.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> Catherine, tell me about Petco litter.
> 
> I did go to Petco yesterday and bought a bag of the World's Best to try.


Well, you can get Feline Pine or generics there.

We get bigger bags of horse bedding. I'm not sure if you can get it where you live, but we get it at Tractor Supply. Same place we get bird food, lol. It's waaaay cheaper there.

Same thing, trust me. My boyfriend tends the litterbox and he could tell you how one is one color and smells like this or that..... they are wood pellets.

THE ABSOLUTE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS................

Turn them onto it gradually.

A little bit at a time mixed in with their nasty Whatever They're Using. Until all you have is wood stuff.

No more stinky.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm cleaning out the box tomorrow and putting 1/3 of Worlds Best and then the rest will be the Petco stuff.  I will be gradual!!

I forgot to check at the feed store for that horse bedding, but will for sure.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

metal134 said:


> I actually recently bought some wood pellets (not sure of the brand),and you're right, worked like a charm. But when I went back to the store to get some more of it, they didn't have it anymore.


Yes, and you need to go back there and tell them to GET THEM IN because you are the customer and you are always right.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> I'm cleaning out the box tomorrow and putting 1/3 of Worlds Best and then the rest will be the Petco stuff. I will be gradual!!
> 
> I forgot to check at the feed store for that horse bedding, but will for sure.


Hey, mom,

I'm not really sure how you have them in your head, but you are sort of confusing me with the Petco stuff. Maybe I'm being stupid.

You don't need to get them at Petco.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

CatherineM said:


> Hey, mom,
> 
> I'm not really sure how you have them in your head, but you are sort of confusing me with the Petco stuff. Maybe I'm being stupid.
> 
> You don't need to get them at Petco.


I think she's referring to the Petco brand litter.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

I was sort of surprised not to see Swheat Scoop here. http://reviews.petco.com/3554/9571/swheat-scoop-swheat-scoop-natural-wheat-scoopable-cat-litter-reviews/reviews.htm

I initially had to change from clay because I had a cat with asthma (no more dust or scented stuff allowed) and switched to this. It does have a slight amount of dust, but is made of wheat hulls, and has no perfumes, etc. It is really light and if you clean once a day, it last about a month with two cats. The side effect that I love the best is that the wheat hulls somehow neutralize odor, and so no smell! I really like it.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I use TidyCat because I can buy a 50 lb bag at Sam's for 9 bucks.  When my back finally blows out, I'll have to off a couple of cats, or switch to a smaller brand.

I'm kidding of course


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought I'd report in on World's Best (forest scent).  Max used it right away and I definitely like it better than the clay.  I'm not at 100% in the box yet, but since I have a coupon for a free bag, I guess I'll keep going with it.  Nice smell- Christmas in May!

Catherine, you once commented I should re-think Petco clay litter, and I was asking you to tell me why.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I did not even know that they make Worlds Best in a scent now. I might try that one next time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I knew of the lavender scent, but didn't know about the forest/pine scent. The latter doesn't appear to be in multiple cat formula but I might try it anyway.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

My best buddy in the whole world is Mr. Jinks. That cat is my bunk buddy, and he even stays up by my side until I shut down the computers and go to bed.
He reminds me of a little child, unless I am constantly with him, then he will be next to me. Even though he is getting on in his years, that cat loves me, gets angry at me, bites me hard enough to draw blood and curls up next to me, to love me again.

What more can one ask for?

I give that cat my very best but he likes "Cats Pride" litter because he scratches in it alot and of course he loves his snack-snacks and his milk-milk.........................


----------

